# Tuna Reports?



## aquabubba (Oct 1, 2007)

Has anyone heard anything about any tuna at the rigs? We were going to attempt a trip next weekend if the weather is right.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Inside of Horn Mt has been very spotty with yellowfin. Plenty of blackfin, but all of the reports with yellowfin haven't been encouraging.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I heard from a supply boat captain today that for the last 36 hours there have been yft covering up the ram, the horn and the petronius. Don't know how long it will last but as I understand it it is happening RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

naclh2oDave said:


> I heard from a supply boat captain today that for the last 36 hours there have been yft covering up the ram, the horn and the petronius. Don't know how long it will last but as I understand it it is happening RIGHT NOW.


I have also learned to take every report from those working offshore with a grain of salt. Not saying the captain is fabricating anything, but I wouldn't say he isn't. The reports I heard of from my customers were from Saturday, Sunday and Monday. I was told blackfin and sharks at petro, same at the can and some small yellows at marlin. I talked to one private boater who picked up 1 nice YFT at ram but nothing much else to speak of. Of course, they too have the ability to forge stories too...


----------

